

CNN acquires Zite iPad Magazine App - hunterowens
http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/social.media/08/30/zite.cnn/

======
mikeklaas
Happy to answer questions, btw.

~~~
drani
Hi, I've got a few questions:

What are the challenges you're looking to tackle next for the product?

Are you looking to expand beyond tablets and iPhone to desktop?

Are there any plans for an API?

What resources from CNN (besides money) are going to be useful for moving Zite
forward?

How long are the founders locked into staying?

